# Anybody have any info on this Disston back saw?



## ChipBreaker

Got this saw in a lot at an auction yesterday. This is the only one I cant find any information on. It's not located on the disstoninstitute.com.. Any Information would be great.


----------



## Ripthorn

Keystone was Disston's lower end saw line, and are generally not lumped in with "real" Disston hand saws. That is probably why you didn't see it on disstonianinstitute. Additionally, they are usually not typed, as far as I know. Then again, I am far from a hand saw expert.


----------



## Pezking7p

Looks like a Keystone K1 saw. Made by disston for keystone. Looks to be in great shape, nice find.


----------



## chrisstef

I just recently sharpened up a K1 Keystone for another LJ and I was able to take it for a quick ride through some hardwoods and it cut pretty nice. Like Rip said it wasn't their top of the line saw but without a doubt it will cut and it will work.


----------



## ChipBreaker

My friend wants it. A good deal on this saw would be??? $12.50?


----------



## ChipBreaker

There was another six saws in the lot too. Can't decide whether to clean them up and keep them or sell… I really don't know if I will use them.


----------



## chrisstef

12.50 is a more than fair price imo.

I cant peg any of the other saws in the pic besides the far right one which looks like a Disston 7. Id probably keep that one as a user.


----------



## DocBailey

the two in the center appear to be Disston D-95s with Tenite (plastic) handles.


----------



## richardwootton

I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination, but from the picture, the one the third from the left looks almost like a Superior Warranted that I have.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I'd start the price at $50 and really drag him over the coals on this one.


----------



## ChipBreaker

Did you say $55.50? I SWEAR that you said $59.50!!!! Shoot, it's all yours for $65.50!! 

I'm gonna clean them all up. Put them on Ebay. I should get a couple dollars for the D-95. Probably wont get much for the D-7…. Might get stuck with D-23… I have to get rid of at least a couple so somebody doesn't get mad at me :/

Keystone should be delivered on Saturday


----------



## BinghamtonEd

You might try posting them in the Trade & Swap forum (you can straight up sell there, too). Some people might be interested in them just for replacement parts (handles & buttons).

Pack & Mail can give you a shipping quote if you bring them a saw. They're obviously not heavy but an awkward size. I wonder what shipping would be on one. Or you could be one of those eBay sellers who sells the saw for $2.99 and shipping is $29.99.


----------



## ChipBreaker

The first pic is the before ….and second two are after. Very cool looking saw.










Have no clue how much to post it for… Any clues? Whats reasonable? This is obviously my first clam bake.


----------



## Columbus

Hi, New guy here! I have exactly the same saw that chipbreaker was asking about. It's really hard to find info about it. Does anyone know a date for this one. Haven't figured out how to post px yet (totally computer illiterate) but will work it out.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Chipbreaker gave me that saw. Don't have any info on it other than it's a good user. The way it's filed (and mine is sharp), it works best for me cutting pieces to length, I don't use it for joinery (but I have smaller Veritas saws for that). Definitely want a board hook and/or a deep scribe line to prevent tearout with this guy.


----------



## Tim457

Which one Ed, the backsaw?

Columbus, pictures are easy. just click the img button right above the text box, then choose file and navigate to where to the folder where you put the picture on your computer.

There isn't much info on those keystone saws but you can make some random guesses from the shape of the handle and the brass (plated?) back. The handle is better shaped than more recent saws so a wild guess puts it at around the 1930s to the 1950s. Being a second line saw it could be older while the higher end saws had even better shape.

Here's the little information on Keystones at the Disstonian, but nothing mentioned about back saws:
http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/keyintro.html


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Yes, I have the keystone backsaw.


----------

